# Never occurred to me mine are seniors



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It never occurs to me to consider Lilah and Robbie as senior dogs, but they are! Lilah is 8 and Robbie is 9. When did that happen?

Welcome to the senior section, but they are still my babies.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good looking kids


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I try to live in denial. My Bess is going to be 9 this fall. It just all happens way to fast. Beautiful babies you have.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

ssacres said:


> My Bess is going to be 9 this fall.


When about? Fiona will be 11 Oct 13th. 3yrs since I adopted her and boy the time just flew by.

She's still just a kid believe me.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I know what you mean, I was taking mine to vet one day and we were talking about their ages and then it dawned on me that they were senior dogs. We lost our 13 year old Boston terrier a couple of weeks ago and we have a 10 year old Boston and now a 1 year old golden. The time flys .


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> When about? Fiona will be 11 Oct 13th. 3yrs since I adopted her and boy the time just flew by.
> 
> She's still just a kid believe me.


 Sometime in October. Don't know her actual birthday as she was a rescue. I got her after my dad died [to mend my heart] and he will be gone 9 years this fall. She was just a pup. The time sure does go by fast. To fast for me. I still think of Bess as my little girl and not a senior.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The first time my vet made reference to Tesia being a senior, I was like, what? She was 8 or 9 in years, but she was an energetic puppy at heart. 

Your two look great. And these are indeed the golden years - the best years.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome to the club! When I look at Toby I see this:










when in reality Toby is like this:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's it exactly Anne! I look at them and see 1 and 2 yr old puppies, when in reality they are turning white faced senior adults. They sure don't act like it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They are very well preserved for seniors....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Megora said:


> They are very well preserved for seniors....


Thanks, I'll tell them you said so!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

It goes by too fast. Augie went for his annual check up and they did a senior bloodwork panel on him


----------

